# CCRR Needs Urgent Help! Cages Full NE,KS,OH,IL,KY,IA



## OldsGal (Feb 4, 2008)

I am a small rescue who runs out of my home. I only have a couple of foster homes who are already full. I typically limit myself to only 10 rats in the rescue at a time. However, I took in a momma with her babies not too long ago and she surprised me with a 2nd litter back to back with her first as the surrender I got her from had left her in with the male after the babies were born. I have a total of 14 babies from those two litters. I also have 8 adult rats who are looking for forever homes as well. You can see who all if up for adoption at my web site www.geocities.com/capitalcityratrescue

I have been contacted recently to take in another female who is in the exact same situation as the other momma I just took in. She has a litter and the male was left with her so more than likely she is preggos again. They are threatening to call snake people or turn her over to the humane society where I know she won't get the socializing they need.

I have transport all lined up in 2 weeks out east and you can check out this thread for all of the details.

http://www.goosemoose.com/component...sg4356530/topicseen,topicseen/,topicseen/#new

I also have someone who is going to be going out to Colorado (Denver Area) here in the next few weeks as well who could transport that direction.

I also have the ability to get them down to KS for those interested as well.

These babies are cute as heck. Do a search in Rat Tails for Thumbelina and you will find her preggos thread on her 2nd litter. The first litter is about 2-3 months old and the 2nd litter just turned 5 weeks this weekend.

PM me or E mail me if you are interested.

Staci


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

I live in Kentucky .. i don't know how much i can help but what is it you're looking for exactly?


----------



## OldsGal (Feb 4, 2008)

I am looking for adopters for the current rats in my care so that I can free up some of my cages for the incoming mom with a litter and preggos with a 2nd litter.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

so i'm guessing i read this too late?


----------

